# can he really do this?....



## Mr.Vega (Aug 31, 2013)

Subcool went in as a mod n edited my posts to say some gay shit.....it even says "edited by subcool" at the bottom.....support please.


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 31, 2013)

I can't read that screenshot, but I'm sorry that happened. Subcool is a Mod in that forum, and can do that if he chooses to. Other Mods would not do that, as we've discussed at length how unethical it is. If you would like those posts to be deleted, please click on Report Post in that post and we will investigate.


----------



## GOD HERE (Aug 31, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Subcool went in as a mod n edited my posts to say some gay shit...View attachment 2799890..it even says "edited by subcool" at the bottom.....support please.



Please post a readable screen shot for our entertainment.


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 31, 2013)

[h=6]LinkBack[/h]
[h=6]Thread Tools[/h]
[h=6]Search Thread[/h]
[h=6]Display[/h]
​


08-31-2013, 12:02 PM#8901​Mr.Vega 





Veteran Smoker*Mr. Ganja*












































Join DateApr 2013
LocationLocation...Posts1,930

[h=2]




[/h]I am actually a closet Brownie and live in my moms basement!​

Last edited by subcool; 08-31-2013 at 04:28 PM.​
Like
greenghost420 likes this.





*​Journal this Post     
*

08-31-2013, 12:04 PM#8902​bigworm6969 





Stoner*Stoner*












































Join DateSep 2011
Locationeast coastPosts763Journal Entries20

[h=2]




[/h]comeon fellas all this bullshit is going to keep sub from come on and mess up a good thing, i enjoy being able to ask a breeder a question and they respond back, i mean he so busy that he dont have to come on here but he does and u guys r snapping, wtf get over the dumb shit please and thank u​


Unlike
You, Stu Toned, svsuv and 5 others like this.





Everybody needs to pick up Mendo Dopes new CD Planter of the Treez, Mendo Dope the offical Weed Farmers , TGA The Science Of Dank, props to DNA/RP, Dinafem ,Rare Dankness​


*​Journal this Post     
*

08-31-2013, 12:07 PM#8903​Mr.Vega 





Veteran Smoker*Mr. Ganja*












































Join DateApr 2013
LocationLocation...Posts1,930

[h=2]




[/h]My Dick is 2" Long​

Last edited by subcool; 08-31-2013 at 04:29 PM.​
Unlike
You and greenghost420 like this.





*​Journal this Post     
*

08-31-2013, 12:09 PM#8904​Mr.Vega 





Veteran Smoker*Mr. Ganja*












































Join DateApr 2013
LocationLocation...Posts1,930

[h=2]




[/h]In Fact my buds are much larger than my pecker!​

Last edited by subcool; 08-31-2013 at 04:29 PM.​
Like





*​Journal this Post     
*

08-31-2013, 12:13 PM#8905​Mr.Vega 





Veteran Smoker*Mr. Ganja*












































Join DateApr 2013
LocationLocation...Posts1,930

[h=2]




[/h]And I have a secret fantasy involving Geek Mike see I have a thing for guys that served my country and suffer from PTSD​

Last edited by subcool; 08-31-2013 at 04:30 PM.​
Unlike
You like this.





*​Journal this Post     
*

08-31-2013, 12:13 PM#8906​Mohican 





Mr.Ganja*Mr. Ganja*












































Join DateSep 2011
LocationThe O ScenePosts3,194Journal Entries1

[h=2]




[/h]Hey Mr. Vega - Can you please post some pics of your light setup?

This was my first attempt at an indoor grow. 





















The CFLs actually saved my ass. Unfortunately my res was too warm and the Malawai was too slow and I got root rot.​


Like
Mr.Vega likes this.

*





Mohican's 2013 Season and Seed Pictures Thread*​


----------



## direwolf71 (Aug 31, 2013)

Childish nonsense...I thought he left and was never coming back????


----------



## kountdown (Aug 31, 2013)

That's extremely fucked up and Subcool needs to be banned.


----------



## GOD HERE (Aug 31, 2013)

I think it's pretty evident that Subcool is abusing his powers as a mod, and should have them revoked.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Aug 31, 2013)

GOD HERE said:


> I think it's pretty evident that Subcool is abusing his powers as a mod, and should have them revoked.


That's a pretty Rash Statement. Especially since we don't know what they said before it was edited.

The OP could be playing innocent... I've got Kids man noones ever innocent intill you hear both sides to every story.. Because there always is and after that MAYBE it's not someones fault

Like I said though, this LOOKS like a Bull was being played with... And someone got the Horns


----------



## GOD HERE (Aug 31, 2013)

Fenian Brotherhood said:


> That's a pretty Rash Statement. Especially since we don't know what they said before it was edited.
> 
> The OP could be playing innocent... I've got Kids man noones ever innocent intill you hear both sides to every story.. Because there always is and after that MAYBE it's not someones fault
> 
> Like I said though, this LOOKS like a Bull was being played with... And someone got the Horns


Even if the OP was mocking him or talking shit, the mod is abusing his position by editing the statements against the OP. A mod should be unbiased and either respond the same way we do, or lock or delete the thread. Editing people's statements to make them look stupid is an abuse of the position.


----------



## chemtrailsrbad (Aug 31, 2013)

Fenian Brotherhood said:


> That's a pretty Rash Statement. Especially since we don't know what they said before it was edited.
> 
> The OP could be playing innocent... I've got Kids man noones ever innocent intill you hear both sides to every story.. Because there always is and after that MAYBE it's not someones fault
> 
> Like I said though, this LOOKS like a Bull was being played with... And someone got the Horns


Thats besides the point, a moderator should act like a moderator... Not like a child name calling. Subcool has lost the plot and doesn't belong on RIU in my opinion.

RIU needs reliable mods. Ones that if they see an unacceptable post, they delete it or change it to something 'appropriate'.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 31, 2013)

Fenian Brotherhood said:


> That's a pretty Rash Statement. Especially since we don't know what they said before it was edited.
> 
> The OP could be playing innocent... I've got Kids man noones ever innocent intill you hear both sides to every story.. Because there always is and after that MAYBE it's not someones fault
> 
> Like I said though, this LOOKS like a Bull was being played with... And someone got the Horns


he's all butt hurt that he couldn't hang on the north coast.

we sent him packing back west.

by the looks of all his penis talk it looks like he took a pitstop off in san fran.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 31, 2013)

subcool is fucking awesome and you guys should leave him alone.




















Last edited by subcool; 8-31-2013, 09:09 PM


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 31, 2013)

sub just removed the second horn from his bee hind. ppl take themselves waay too seriously! the ethics is what counts for me as a consumer. business leaders need a definite business plan for customer service, online support and ethics. this approach would also apply to dissatisfied customers as well as the ones that you find agreeable. everyone wins -


----------



## Fazer1rlg (Aug 31, 2013)

Sub is not the only mod that does that shit. It's wack for sure.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Aug 31, 2013)

I've never Witnessed Nor heard any dissatisfied customer reviews on Subways gear... People get Butt hurt when they can do things they can't... Their called HATERS!

And Sub felt that he needed to defend himself with the Power he has... Can you blame him? Nope


----------



## TheMan13 (Aug 31, 2013)

rollitup said:


> I can't read that screenshot, but I'm sorry that happened. Subcool is a Mod in that forum, and can do that if he chooses to. Other Mods would not do that, as we've discussed at length how unethical it is. If you would like those posts to be deleted, please click on Report Post in that post and we will investigate.


----------



## kountdown (Aug 31, 2013)

Regardless of his gear, as a moderator, what subcool did was completely inappropriate and manipulating posts violates the freedom of speech that you would expect from this site. If rollitup.org has any integrity whatsoever, they'll at least revoke his mod status.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 31, 2013)

i cant tell if fenian is trolling.....

i feel like he just said "The sky is purple and my dog can fly"


----------



## direwolf71 (Aug 31, 2013)

Fenian Brotherhood said:


> I've never Witnessed Nor heard any dissatisfied customer reviews on Subways gear...


Really!?



Fenian Brotherhood said:


> And Sub felt that he needed to defend himself with the Power he has... Can you blame him? Nope


Yes we can.


----------



## direwolf71 (Aug 31, 2013)

Fenian Brotherhood said:


> I've never Witnessed Nor heard any dissatisfied customer reviews on Subways gear./QUOTE].
> 
> REALLY!??! LMFAO
> 
> ...


----------



## TheMan13 (Aug 31, 2013)

kountdown said:


> Regardless of his gear, as a moderator, what subcool did was completely inappropriate and manipulating posts violates the freedom of speech that you would expect from this site. If rollitup.org has any integrity whatsoever, they'll at least revoke his mod status.


It's worse than that brother. Sub has been deleting and editing others posts here at will for years now. His TGA advertisements/section/threads here one may consider fraudulent as is


----------



## DANKSWAG (Aug 31, 2013)

I really don't understand why ANY moderator can edit what I post. My thinking on this just simply the moderator's ability to manage post to delete post only. Then the deletion can be appealed by poster. Set up a moderator court one can appeal too. The moderator court should be of elected 3 persons to decided if post should remain permanently deleted or restored due to a moderator over reaching or being completely off the leash!

The idea that a moderator could edit a post and place something that could cause some kind of liable on RIU, hate to see this community go away cause it got is ass sued for allowing this kind of bullshit (two wrongs do not make it right, moderators need to have better control over how they respond). It is illegal behavior to post things on the internet that could cause harm. His post could set RIU for a lawsuit. Just saying something you all might want to take seriously before the wrong offended party the the ability to throw such much paper at you you will have nothing left to respond with.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 31, 2013)

The responses that I got from the powers that b are quite possibly the most ridiculous anwers I ever imagined to receive. ...im speechless to b honest....I mean why even say another word it would just b wasted energy.....im very dissappointed and expected way bttr....what a shame.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 31, 2013)

rollitup said:


> I can't read that screenshot, but I'm sorry that happened. Subcool is a Mod in that forum, and can do that if he chooses to. Other Mods would not do that, as we've discussed at length how unethical it is. If you would like those posts to be deleted, please click on Report Post in that post and we will investigate.


Just go to his weed nerd thread n read it n have a laugh at my expense....everyone else has....thanks for ur help


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Sep 1, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> i cant tell if fenian is trolling.....
> 
> i feel like he just said "The sky is purple and my dog can fly"


A troll would have initials and 420 in their name... I'm Fenian, and never Troll.


----------



## TheMan13 (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## DANKSWAG (Sep 1, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Just go to his weed nerd thread n read it n have a laugh at my expense....everyone else has....thanks for ur help


 I would sue for liable then they would take seriously the need to ensure moderators representing RIU don't slander the very community that drives this site. Oh and I know a very very good attorney that handles this kind of BS, she loves to do this kind of work. Who knows you could end up owning and running RIU with integrity and authority

On a side note, a CDC study was released it seems males that accuse other males of having a short penis have penis envy and want to take a big one in the ass!


----------



## TheMan13 (Sep 1, 2013)

Sub's like the Chris Brown of MJ! His bitches don't mind being treated as such


----------



## DANKSWAG (Sep 1, 2013)

One day I'd like to ask him if sub cool means he is below cool like not cool enough, substitute cool like artificial or if sub cool means he thinks submarine sandwiches are da bom!

Well the real DankSwag, please stand up please stand up please stand up 
Well the real DankSwag, please stand up please stand up please stand up


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 1, 2013)

DANKSWAG said:


> I would sue for liable then they would take seriously the need to ensure moderators representing RIU don't slander the very community that drives this site. Oh and I know a very very good attorney that handles this kind of BS, she loves to do this kind of work. Who knows you could end up owning and running RIU with integrity and authority!


After seeing how things operate around here im afraid to touch this one......but I appreciate ur concern....n id rather own tga


----------



## TheMan13 (Sep 1, 2013)

I believe John was into HVAC prior to his venture into MJ.


----------



## DANKSWAG (Sep 1, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> After seeing how things operate around here im afraid to touch this one......but I appreciate ur concern....n id rather own tga


Touche...

On a side note, a CDC study was released it seems males that accuse other males of having a short penis have penis envy and want to take a big one in the ass!


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Sep 1, 2013)

Uncle Buck can edit your posts as well.


----------



## TheMan13 (Sep 1, 2013)

Looks like Ms Jill and Sub are going to drop a tune on us real soon (mentioned at the beginning of the WN162 video). They plan to rip Em's "Without Me" to talk smack about "people who have done us wrong in the past". This should be rich 

[video=youtube;Z4iR4YnQI80]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4iR4YnQI80[/video]


----------



## TheMan13 (Sep 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;ngH0fkiNo-g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngH0fkiNo-g[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Sep 1, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> I think there was more than penis envy goin on over there today...



[video=youtube;8R-02fNL_Us]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8R-02fNL_Us[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Sep 1, 2013)

Fenian Brotherhood said:


> I've never Witnessed Nor heard any dissatisfied customer reviews on Subways gear... People get Butt hurt when they can do things they can't... Their called HATERS!
> 
> And Sub felt that he needed to defend himself with the Power he has... Can you blame him? Nope


Sure signs you are a loser:

1. Over 1000 posts on 1 forum in 6 months
2. Assassin's Creed Avatar
3. Resorts to calling everyone haters right after saying something really stupid.
4. Worships a guy with more fake teeth than my grandmother.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 1, 2013)

Stuck in a 15 year olds mind
I have had all the subfool I need
Ever!


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Sep 1, 2013)

Like shit on flies , he is always going to come back and eat it ... And everyone thought he was going gone lol .. I think someone needs to pay him some attention and outside of this thread lol . Trolling is not my thing , but I am sure he will be trolled even more so now that he has shown us all more of his mature side , and actions do speak louder than words ..


----------



## MD914 (Sep 1, 2013)

This is incredibly fucked up. Why is "Subhuman"not banned yet?!?!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 1, 2013)

Fenian Brotherhood said:


> First Post: I am actually a Closet Grower and live in my moms basement!!
> 
> Edited by SC..
> 
> ...


Nut-swinger


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 1, 2013)

TheMan13 said:


> Looks like Ms Jill and Sub are going to drop a tune on us real soon (mentioned at the beginning of the WN162 video). They plan to rip Em's "Without Me" to talk smack about "people who have done us wrong in the past". This should be rich
> 
> [video=youtube;Z4iR4YnQI80]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4iR4YnQI80[/video]



someone who knows nothing of sub, this culture, or what this video you posted about took one look and said are they brother and sister? lmao see its not just us! That's an unbiased voice being heard from!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 1, 2013)

GOD HERE said:


> I think it's pretty evident that Subcool is abusing his powers as a mod, and should have them revoked.


All votes for Flaming Pie as mod say AYE!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 1, 2013)

Rights right n wrongs wrong...u should not have the privilege of being a mod on this site if ur going to abuse ur mod powers like that...period...theres no ifs ands or buts abt that...what he did was very childish and if thats the way he wants to present himself to the public thats fine w me....I would be embarrassed tho if I were him.

Im wrong for thinking that any action takin towards me from subcool would be addressed properly. ..I mean who am I n who is subcool?....its that simple....im very expendable to the site n hes obviously not.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Sep 1, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Rights right n wrongs wrong...u should not have the privilege of being a mod on this site if ur going to abuse ur mod powers like that...period...theres no ifs ands or buts abt that...what he did was very childish and if thats the way he wants to present himself to the public thats fine w me....I would be embarrassed tho if I were him.


Abuse Mod Powers? By using them?

It's like Saying a Legal Gun owner does not have the Right to Fire their Gun.
We as Humans have Power for a reason.. If we can't use them, Why have them?


----------



## direwolf71 (Sep 1, 2013)

Fenian Brotherhood said:


> Abuse Mod Powers? By using them?
> 
> It's like Saying a Legal Gun owner does not have the Right to Fire their Gun.
> We as Humans have Power for a reason.. If we can't use them, Why have them?


[video=youtube;22YWYAtcyEA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=22YWYAtcyEA[/video]


----------



## sunni (Sep 1, 2013)

Okay enough of this
I asked MR VEGA to report his issues properly so i could remove them
he said HE DOESNT WANT TO

when a user doesnt want to report their issues all they want is to be able to complain about them to other users but they dont want us to do anything about it
they just want their 15 mins of fame

_*(im not advocating what sub did )*_

however mr.vega is just wanting this publicly known he doesnt want anyone to clear it up
thread closed too much arguing
Mr .vega please report if you want something done about it


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 1, 2013)

I agree, thanks for closing this.

All it takes is one little complaint, and all of the crazies come out and start posting their inane opinion and why they think some member should be banned.

Like I've said before, I should ban everyone who tells me to ban someone.


----------

